# Hebco Tool Grinder



## ShedBoy (May 6, 2012)

I got a new machine today. It was sitting gathering duzt in the back of a workshop in Perth. It is a Hebco Tool Grinder, made in Victoria Australia unsure off when but it still has a flat belt in it. It spent its working life at Carlilse trade school here in Perth. It is 3 phase so a new motor will be needed. After the photo shoot I decided to pull one of the diamond wheels off it and it spiraled from there.





























I have started cleaning it, the grime is really baked on. I don't think I will worry about putting the suds back on it no machines have them these days. Everything moves as it should. The tapered bushes have no wear in them. I will not be painting it as I prefer things to have there working clothes on, it tells a story. Should finish cleaning most of it tomorrow and find somewhere to put it. The front bar and holder will take a bit longer.
Brock


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

Looks like a little honey Brock!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 6, 2012)

nice probably will not do a lot more than a modern one from the big box store or local importer but much more charm and grace. 
tin


----------



## Don1966 (May 6, 2012)

Brock I would put a Variable Frequency drive on it instead of changing the motor with a single phase to three phase one, also probably cheaper.Then change the pulley ratio and increase the speed so it can be controlled by the drive. My 2C

Regards Don


----------



## tombstone (May 6, 2012)

This looks very similar to a Swiss Agathon t&c grinder that I used in the 1960s for brazed carbide tooling on a Tornos sliding head. If it is similar it will be a very good piece of kit when you get it up and running and very accurate. 
Ray


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

Tapered bushings...with a slit I assume?,,,and a hard felt or wood seperator in the slit?

And drip feed oilers......

Simple as a rock!  Gotta love designs like that!

Dave


----------



## Blogwitch (May 6, 2012)

Brock,

I would suggest you get the suds up and running, otherwise the diamond wheels will last no time at all, and they will be rather expensive to replace.
You have no need to run it at full flow, but a little dribble, but it will keep the wheels from getting clogged with metal.

John


----------



## ShedBoy (May 6, 2012)

Okay so run the original motor through a VFD and keep the suds. Is it that important to control the spedd as I have a few motor the same speed on the junk pile already? I am not much of a electrical person when it comes to anything other then a light or powerpoint circuit.

Dave,
It does have tapered bearings with a slit but I did not see any felt, should it have some? and where should it go?

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (May 6, 2012)

Just been looking a VFD on ebay and the like, $200+! 
That is half what I paid for the machine, is there a reallly good reason for needing speed control?

The suds pump will be easy enough to get from an old industrial washing machine which I know where some are already and I have the same HP and rpm motor sitting on a shelf which just needs and adapter plate. Not sold on a VFD yet, when the sun comes up and people start opening I am going to ring up some motion control people and let them know what I am doing as I don't know what I am looking for. I can finish cleaning it and put it back togetther though.

Brock


----------



## Don1966 (May 6, 2012)

Brock check this link out for pricing on the VFD. http://dealerselectric.com/ it is way less then $200.

Don


----------



## ShedBoy (May 6, 2012)

This machine says it is 400v. The VFD I am finding are 240v ouput? WHat is the difference and will it work the same?
Brock


----------



## Don1966 (May 6, 2012)

That rules out the VFD. There are no other voltage rating on the name plate like 400/200?

Regards Don


----------



## ShedBoy (May 6, 2012)

440 volts 2830rpm Cont 0.5hp 0.8a is all the electrical info on it. I think we have to be different with our power in Australia just to make it a bit harder. I will speak to some local suppliers of VFD and see what they can come up with. It will just be a matter of how much it costs to how much my time is worth as I think it will take me about 3 hours to convert it to single phase with and old drill press motor I have which is 2/3 hp at 2200 rpm continuos. I will post more when I know more, it is raining at the moment and the machined is outside under a tarp. Anyone in Oz used a VFD to get a 440v machine running?
Brock


----------



## Don1966 (May 6, 2012)

Brock with just a single voltage rating of 440v you are better off replacing the motor. These small drives don,t have single phase to three phase 440v.

Regards Don


----------



## Swifty (May 7, 2012)

Hi Brock,
The old problem of Australia 3 phase being 440 volt. I use a rotary phase converter to achieve 440v for my lathe and mill, but for your grinder, the cheapest option will be to replace the motor, it won't be much load on a motor to run it.

Paul.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 7, 2012)

I am going to put a 3 phase plug in my shed. I have the power there at the box at the front of the house just need to get it back to the shed. I have already bought the plug, socket and cable just need someone to hook it up. 3 phase gear is very expensive($200 for a powerpoint!) but I am looking at it as an upgrade for my shed. 5 wires leave the front of the house in a big cable but only 3 end up at the shed? Need to get in the roof tomorrow and see what the sparky has done when he wired the house up. Fun. Cleaned most of the machine parts today and put it back together just need to clean the motor and put that back in. I will post some pics tomorrow.
Brock


----------



## Maryak (May 7, 2012)

ShedBoy  said:
			
		

> 5 wires leave the front of the house in a big cable but only 3 end up at the shed? Need to get in the roof tomorrow and see what the sparky has done when he wired the house up.
> Brock



Sounds to me like the sparky split off one phase + earth and neutral to give you 240V single phase in the shed.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ShedBoy (May 7, 2012)

That is what I am hoping Bob.

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (May 8, 2012)

Well I found the other wires and run a new feed cable to the shed, added a 3 phase circuit breaker, installed a power point, got a sparky mate to inspect it and got the thumbs up. It did start but made a horrible grinding noise, quick check with a stethascope and the main motor bearing were shot so the motor was back out for some new bearing then it was all good.




















I like the little settling tank that was lying in the bottom of the suds pump it should work good at keeping the coolant clean. I have sharpened some HSS with it it works well but I am going to remove diamond wheel on the right (it polishes only) replace it with the one on the left and put a white stone on the other end. I reckon I willl need to make more attachments for it. First up will be a drill sharpening attachment. It was a pleasant sideline as I am not having fun with the engine at the moment. Thanks for looking in and advice people.

Brock


----------



## Don1966 (May 8, 2012)

Gee Brock you have been a little busy. Is that the same grinder? you cleaned that up and it look great. Did you have any rust pitting? 

Don


----------



## ProdEng (May 8, 2012)

Grinder looks great, I am sure you will enjoy using it as much as the nice sharp tools


----------



## steamer (May 8, 2012)

As they would say in these parts

Wicked pissah!.......no I'm not going to translate.....but it's good.... ;D

Dave


----------



## ShedBoy (May 8, 2012)

Don there was no rust pitting anywhere it seemed to have a good coating of oil/dust/cutting fluid protecting it.
Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (May 23, 2012)

I decided to do some mods to the hebco grinder. The tool holder was for larger tools so first up was to make it more the size I needed.









Cut off the excess




Used the offcut to make a clamp, need to make some thumb screws for it












Cleaned up a tool I had ground by hand, no more multi facets












Cut better than anything I have ever ground before. Now nee to make some more attachments for it. Where is that Harold Hall book, first up will be a 4 facet drill sharpening jigger, I will mount my standard sharpener also. There is plenty of room to mount things to the tray. Thanks for checking in.
Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 1, 2012)

Decided to put a white wheel on the grinder to speed up the proces of grinding new tools. Found a suitably sized wheel which had no adapter so the price was dropped. Score.




The wheel, these grind tools nice.




I love machining this stuff, flatout, big cuts and streamers everywhere.




Adapter done just need to remove the old diamond wheel and bolt it on. Later today it is going on. SHould I run coolant on this wheel or is there no need?

Brock


----------



## Swifty (Jun 2, 2012)

Brock, I would definately run coolant on the wheel, especially on HSS. Can't quite make out the grit size and hardness specs on the label. The finer the grit the more heat generated.

Paul.


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 2, 2012)

I got to make some splash guard as it throws alot of suds around.

Brock


----------



## maverick (Jun 2, 2012)

Brock,
  Looks like it's going to be a great addition to the shed. Take care not to run coolant on that alox wheel when it is not running,
  the coolant soaks in on the low side and throws it out of balance. I've never had a wheel failure because of this, but start up
  can be a little rough.

  Regards,
  Maverick


----------

